# Eheim Professional 2 Filter Leaking Problem



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I recently bought an Eheim Pro II used filter from someone on Kijiji and it is leaking now. It starts to leak 16 minutes after running and I am guessing it is because of flow control module since it blocks the water by going down and it stucks there unless I re-pump. Do you know anyone who can fix this or should I just throw it away? Thanks for any recommendations in advance.
Zane


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are referring to the fitting that the two hoses connect to and clips into the motorhead, they are notoriously known for leaking in that connection area. It's going to be one of two parts to replace, the fitting or the motorhead housing.

Another quick fix is replacing the O-ring on the fitting with a slightly thicker one.

Whatever method you choose to try, keep the hoses supported as the sagging weight either flattens the orings or stretches the orface in the motorhead housing.


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for replying wtac. I just couldn’t take the risk and ended up decommissioning the filter. I am teying to sell it for 50 bucks but no one seems to be interested so far. I guess you are right about the reputation of Eheim pro filters being known as leakers. 
Cheers,
Zane


----------

